# midwest show in indiana..



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

so looking forward to going to this show..missed the last 3 shows due to my sons sports event..last fall was football playoffs..looks like we will not be even close this year with only 1 win..also..hoping to get some good deals as EBAY prices have gone outrageous these last few months..hoping to see old faces and meet new...
dave:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Woot, 4 weeks from tomorrow. We will be in Indiana.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll be there guys! I have a lot of stuff for sale. I'm also looking for a few things if you have stuff for trade. Can't wait. It's the kickoff of both the collecting and racing seasons here in the Great White North.

Tom


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Me too, I hope to get to go this year

Boosted


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Midwest Show*

I'll be there with some stuff for sale.


----------



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Hope to go too.*

I'm planning / hoping to go too. Might take a swing up to Lucky Bob's on Saturday. :wave:
Mike


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Lucky Bob's is a great shop. We race there in the Spring right before the Spring show in Hammond. Bob is a great guy with an excellent facility; definitely worth the drive.

Tom


----------



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Yup. Bob is great guy. Visited Bob once several years ago & deal with pretty regularly direct & via eBay. Always quick helpful answers to questions & fast order shipping.
Look forward to meeting you - how will I know you?
Mike


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

il be selling there be shure to wear your hobby talk name tags guys ty


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

theroad87 said:


> Yup. Bob is great guy. Visited Bob once several years ago & deal with pretty regularly direct & via eBay. Always quick helpful answers to questions & fast order shipping.
> Look forward to meeting you - how will I know you?
> Mike


Darrell has it right Mike; just look for the Hobbytalk name tags. Otherwise just ask one of the other guys there. I'm always in the same spot. I'll also be at the hotel on Saturday night if you're there. Again just ask for Tom from Minnesota. 

Tom


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

honda27 said:


> il be selling there be shure to wear your hobby talk name tags guys ty


but i dont wanna wear my name tag lol see ya all there. as soon as you come in the door turn right i will have 3 tables full of cars all new.

wheelz63


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

everyone bring cheap stuff for my 9 year old to pick thru..


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

wyatt641 said:


> everyone bring cheap stuff for my 9 year old to pick thru..


your boy likes trucks i do remember that. lol


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

yes he does..and with a losing football season..we can make the show...woo hoo..march is always hard as baseball starts..never ends..for now.so i will just enjoy these days.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

GOSH DARNIT......my boss just informed me that a final inspection for a fire alarm panel we installed has a testing date of 11-08 -2015..with the city of chicago..i am hoping that it goes fast..and i can shoot to the show..28 story bldg x 60 smoke detectors plus elevator fire safety recall..man......but its double time @ union electrician scale..


----------



## MgoBlue (Jan 15, 2006)

I am going to attend this show. It will be the first show I have attended. Will the vendors take credit cards or do I need to bring cash? I'm looking forward to checking out the show most of the cars I have purchased have been from ebay.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

MgoBlue said:


> I am going to attend this show. It will be the first show I have attended. Will the vendors take credit cards or do I need to bring cash? I'm looking forward to checking out the show most of the cars I have purchased have been from ebay.


Hello Blue; :wave:

Cash is always king!  Some of the people might take cards, but I can't think of any off the top of my head. I'll be there with lots of cars and T-jet racing parts for sale.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

wyatt641 said:


> GOSH DARNIT......my boss just informed me that a final inspection for a fire alarm panel we installed has a testing date of 11-08 -2015..with the city of chicago..i am hoping that it goes fast..and i can shoot to the show..28 story bldg x 60 smoke detectors plus elevator fire safety recall..man......but its double time @ union electrician scale..


Hey Dave;

If you do make it, stop by and i'm sure we can find something for your 9 year old. Are you going to be at the hotel on Saturday night?

Tom


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

swamibob said:


> Hey Dave;
> 
> If you do make it, stop by and i'm sure we can find something for your 9 year old. Are you going to be at the hotel on Saturday night?
> 
> Tom


you guys having a party??lol i could swing by with the kid just in case i cannot get off work in time to make it there..my best intentions are to get it done and get there though..but chicago inspectors can be rather thorough..i will p.m you my number and you can get a hold of me friday next week..:thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

On Saturday evening several of the out-of-town vendors set up in their rooms and open the door. We roam the halls and find the open rooms to shop and talk slotcars. It will be at the Comfort Inn across from Cabela's at I-80/94 and US RT41

Not quite a party but as much fun.


----------



## MgoBlue (Jan 15, 2006)

I have some 1/32 scale cars I no longer want. Is it possible that a vendor may want to take them off my hands? I would be open to trades or have someone buy them. I think they are all limited editions. Some Fly and some Scalextric.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Blue;

If you want to take some pics i'd be happy to trade with you. Send pics to my e-mail [email protected].

Tom


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

swamibob said:


> I'll be there guys! I have a lot of stuff for sale. I'm also looking for a few things if you have stuff for trade. Can't wait. It's the kickoff of both the collecting and racing seasons here in the Great White North.
> 
> Tom



Anything specific you are looking for Tom? I don't have much, but maybe I have something you are looking for.

Randy.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

A/FX Nut said:


> Anything specific you are looking for Tom? I don't have much, but maybe I have something you are looking for.
> 
> Randy.


Hi Randy;

I'm always ready to trade on all kinds of things. I dig AF/X and T-jets and eventhe odd Tyco or AJ's stuff. If you have pictures of things you have for sale or trade drop me an e-mail and we can maybe work something out. [email protected] 

Tom


----------



## AquaRacer (Feb 16, 2011)

Where is this show going to be located?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Copied from the thread in the "Events" section.

Ok people,

Here's the date for the next one,

"The Big One"
Midwest Slot Car Show
Sunday, November 8th, 2015
Lincoln Center 2450 Lincoln Steet
Highland, Indiana


----------



## AquaRacer (Feb 16, 2011)

fastlap said:


> Copied from the thread in the "Events" section.
> 
> Ok people,
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info..


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

well guys..i got out of work for sunday..but not the way i wanted to..i threw out my back last thursday..severe pain in lower back...pain running down my leg right side..not a bulging disc.but muscles pushing on nerve..so looks like i miss sunday as driving long distances is impossible as pain is immense when i drive..going to miss you guys..see you at march show....
dave wyatt


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wyatt, sorry to hear
best vibes to you for a quick recovery.
had a similar problem a few years ago.
I can relate to the pain.
my posture was never better than during that period.
LOL
hope you can something for relief from your doctor


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

alpink said:


> wyatt, sorry to hear
> best vibes to you for a quick recovery.
> had a similar problem a few years ago.
> I can relate to the pain.
> ...


muscle relaxers..A.K.A..ZOMBIE PILLS


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Dave;

Here's an idea: Find someone else going to the show. Take a couple pills and lay down in the back of a big sedan or SUV and have them drive you to the show. I'm sure Al or one of the other local guys and set you up with a motorized chair or a regular wheel chair at the show.  

Tom

Gonna miss you buddy! Get well fast.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

swamibob said:


> Dave;
> 
> Here's an idea: Find someone else going to the show. Take a couple pills and lay down in the back of a big sedan or SUV and have them drive you to the show. I'm sure Al or one of the other local guys and set you up with a motorized chair or a regular wheel chair at the show.
> 
> ...


was hoping to go today..but my back began acting up last night again..the mrs had to help me onto the couch and put ice back on affected area..i sure am going to miss being there..march is coming....march is coming..


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry I missed it the show..did get some goodies from my buddy that went to the hotel sat..RRR Maverick and some mev bodies


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Missed both of you guys. Hope to see you in March along with the Bob and Tom show.

Tom


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

swamibob said:


> Missed both of you guys. Hope to see you in March along with the Bob and Tom show.
> 
> Tom


i do not care what is going on..unless health wise..i will be at the march show..there is an upcoming show in milwaukee though i hear..my kid wants to get back to and look at all the cool stuff and usually honda always gives him something.and he has a dash body he needs to show to tom stumpf in order to get another goodie...so..no way will i miss..GOD willing.:wave:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I want to thank all of you who have inquired about my health.Yes I had a heart attack but I.m doing greatI wanted to go to the show anyway,but Bob and my daughter said no way.I talked to Al Deyoung and as usual he puts on a great show.We'll be at the next one.Bob and I really enjoy coming out and hanging out with all of you.See you all in the spring.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

tomhocars said:


> I want to thank all of you who have inquired about my health.Yes I had a heart attack but I.m doing greatI wanted to go to the show anyway,but Bob and my daughter said no way.I talked to Al Deyoung and as usual he puts on a great show.We'll be at the next one.Bob and I really enjoy coming out and hanging out with all of you.See you all in the spring.
> Tom Stumpf


3 shows ago you gave my son a body to build and bring back..well next show buddy..godspeed to your health.:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tom, thank you for checking in.
glad to hear you're feeling better.
follow Dr's orders


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

WooHoo for Tom!!! RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

agreed in the Doctors orders. Be better soon!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Right on tom. Great to hear from you. Heal up and we'll get together in the Spring!

Tom


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

missed you and bob at the show but will see ya in the spring along with all the midwest slot vendors, glad your feeling better


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

:freak:toms like a cat with 9 lives, although I think hes thru about 7 of them


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

sethndaddy said:


> :freak:toms like a cat with 9 lives, although I think hes thru about 7 of them


That's funny right there I don't care who you are... 

Tom


----------

